# Sulawesi Shrimp anyone?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone here keep Sulawesi shrimp? I don't, probably will not for a long long time, but I'd like to see some photos of them. I particularly like the cardinal and red goldflakes.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I may have go get some today. If I do, i'll be sure to post some pics of them


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Please do if you get any


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I ended up getting 10 yellows lol. Very beautiful yellow too... So now I have 10 yellow, 5 blue velvet, 10 amano, 10 crystal red SSS, and some ghosts all in one tank. It's so colorful! It is like having a tank of skittles


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Photos please...


----------

